# Help! I need to buy husband B-day Cordless Drill



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Click here for one suggestion for a good quality cordless deWalt hammer-drill.

They ain't cheap, but well worth the cost! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

This one would make the big guy very happy
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200310687_200310687


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

WJSCHEPPERT said:


> My husband wants a Cordless drill for his B-day in 3 weeks. I need a contractor grade. Heavy duty, something that can take a beating, his brother & dad will use it too. Does anyone have any suggestions? I have had suggestions of Porter Cable and DeWalt. What is a hammer drill, do you use it like a regular drill, sorry I am a girly-girl about power tools.


Most of the major brands (Bosch-Dewalt-Milwaukee to name a few) have a good reputation for performance/reliability and a decent warranty (3-5 yr). Ridgid power tools boast a life-time service warranty for drill + batteries if that is a concern. You might consider the brand of tools he may already own so that the same brand power tool can share the same batteries. The hammerdrill is made for drilling in concrete as well as wood and typically has a selector ring to allow the user to have drill-drive-or-hammer modes. In general, hammer drills have more torque and are designed for heavy duty use.


----------



## WJSCHEPPERT (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thanks for Help! With B-day Cordless Drill*

Thank you for the help and the links. He has some DeWalt stuff now so that looks like the brand I should go with. And he thought I was getting him clothes again for his birthday, won't he be surprised. Thanks again!


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

WJSCHEPPERT said:


> Thank you for the help and the links. He has some DeWalt stuff now so that looks like the brand I should go with. And he thought I was getting him clothes again for his birthday, won't he be surprised. Thanks again!


Depending on your budget there are different battery designs for cordless drills/tools these days. The prices for NiCad powered drill/tools are being driven down by the introduction of the newer Lithium powered drill/tools. The NiCad powered drill/tools perform well but the Lithium power provides improved performance and lighter weight. Check out the Dewalt website for more information and stop by Lowes/HD for current promotions. Purchases from the internet may save some money but returns or adjustments can be a disadvantage versus local stores (shipping charges/credit delays etc).


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy, but check with Amazon.com for your prices after you figure out which one you're getting. I got a VERY nice Makita 18v 3.0amp/hr 1/2 chuck hammer drill, and an impact drill for about $189 about 4 months ago.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Jcalvin's right...Amazon often has unbeatable prices on tools. They ship pretty quick too.


----------

